#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Geologists

## aliali

Any geologist here ??!


it seems that am the only geologist here...or will be when i graduate next year  :Big Grin:  
i need to talk to any geologist to talk with about our opportunities and listen to his work experience.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Geologists

----------


## aliali

it's sad to know thaty there isnt any geologists here :'(

----------


## mo7amed 3mara

this is geologist Mohamed Emara

----------


## ameer

it is very great you can change experience

----------


## aliali

students or workers ?

----------


## era11

iam a geologist too but i just graduated this year 2008 didnt work yet

----------


## mo7amed 3mara

graduated but no work

----------


## aliali

i will graduate next year,btw I am abd el rahman  :Big Grin:

----------


## ali12

This is another geologist, Ali Arzani from Iran. I am structural geologist in National Iranian South Oil Company, and work as a structural seismic interpreter.

----------


## aliali

nice to meet you ali

----------


## ravi5678

Hi Guys, I am also a Geologist Graduated in 2006 and then did M.Tech in Petroleum Exploration. Its very nice to see u all n best wishes for ur studies.
Can any one guide me in creating models with fault modelling in Petrel? They can mail me on ravi5678@gmail.com

----------


## meyssam1983

Hi Aliali
I'm MS student of petroleum exploration and in the other words a GEOLOGIST

----------


## meyssam1983

Hi ali


I'm Iranian too, Nice to meet youSee More: Geologists

----------


## aliali

i'am Egyptian, nice to meet u all

----------


## greytiger

hi all Geologist I'm also Egyptian

----------


## archaeopterix

Hola geologos de la web de EGYPTIAN, aca un geologist de SUDAMERICA.

----------


## bishka

hi! i'm Geologist too and  i'm from Kazakhstan!

----------


## Moh fekry

hi every one (i mean every geologist ) i'm also ageologist and iam working as aMud Logging Eng in egypt, more than 6 years ..
and iam happy to join with this forum

----------


## aliali

nice to meet you all

----------


## ramzipetro

Hi every body,
i'm also geologist, really i'm very happy to join this forum, this is very useful for me & all petroleum engineers.
nice to meet u all... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## geologist_wael

Can every body share some bulleitn of AAPG

----------


## mostafa_monir

Hi Chaps

My Name is Mostafa Monir , I am Geologist , I am working in the Petroleum industry in Egypt since 2002 , mostafa_monir2003@yaoo.com 
I am having a good experince in the reservoir geology , development geology and some about geophysics.
plz contact me if you need any help.

----------


## kks_iitr

Hi,

I'm also a Geologist.
Great forum, Superb members.
Thanks to all for the immense help.

----------


## youssefhassan

Hi ALL Geologists and others.

   I'm a geologist and I have a good exprience more than 5 years, but in GIS and producing maps( esspecially Geology and field maps)  for petroleum and mining fields.

youssef hassan
GIS Specialist, Geologist (Yousifhasman@yahoo.com).

----------


## mesozoic

I'm a geologist!I have worked in exploration!Nice to meet all of you!

See More: Geologists

----------


## rockchick1975

Hi geologist Wael, 

I can share some. what particular articles do u need?

----------


## bayuseto

Hi All,

This forum is very useful and helpful for geologist, miner, and petroleum engineer.
Great forum!! thanks. I am also geologist.

----------


## milonerva

Hi
What is geologist?
is it chewable? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aliali

> Hi
> What is geologist?
> is it chewable?



Mainly the person responsible for exploration, either for Oil and gas  or for Ores

----------


## milonerva

> Mainly the person responsible for exploration, either for Oil and gas  or for Ores



hi aliali,
which one are you? oil&gas or mining?

----------


## misho0

Hi all... im a fresh graduate geophysicist, Hesham Ahmed Hasan
nice to meet u all, 
my post may be the opening for geophysicists posts here... we are all geoscienetests  :Wink:

----------


## aliali

> hi aliali,
> which one are you? oil&gas or mining?



i haven't been specialized yet, i have studied both oil exploration  and mining techniques,
tell me if  i can help u with something ?!

Enjoy ur Stay

----------


## aliali

> Hi all... im a fresh graduate geophysicist, Hesham Ahmed Hasan
> nice to meet u all, 
> my post may be the opening for geophysicists posts here... we are all geoscienetests



hi Hesham 
your right we are all geoscientists  :Wink: , and we all should share our knowledge  to succeed

Nice to meet u 2

----------


## zcanibal

hi every one am also geologist graduated in 2007, fortunately am working with a petroleum company since last July hope for all of you the best.

----------


## balachandrac

Hi to all Geologists,
A Geologist from Bangalore, Karnataka, passed out in 2000, i am mainly into GIS, Remote Sensing, PG, LiDAR, and entering into Seismic interpretation,

Best regards

----------


## koolravian

HI,
to All i am a Geophysicst from pakistan passed out in 2008 nice to see you people there is there any body which guide me for the job in scandinavian contries

----------


## koolravian

HI,
to All i am a Geophysicst from pakistan passed out in 2008 nice to see you people there is there any body which guide me for the job in scandinavian contries 

do guide me about the job of Geophysicst



koolravian@gmail.comSee More: Geologists

----------


## Mohammed20

> Hi Chaps
> 
> My Name is Mostafa Monir , I am Geologist , I am working in the Petroleum industry in Egypt since 2002 , mostafa_monir2003@yaoo.com 
> I am having a good experince in the reservoir geology , development geology and some about geophysics.
> plz contact me if you need any help.



Hello Mostafa,
I need some help in Reservoir Modelling using Petrel Software, if you have some background reading material on Reservoir Modelling please let me know on mfahmed20@yahoo.com

Thanks
MOhammed

----------


## nyetzcobbin

> Hello Mostafa,
> I need some help in Reservoir Modelling using Petrel Software, if you have some background reading material on Reservoir Modelling please let me know on mfahmed20@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks
> MOhammed



Hi to all of you, I also want the same module as requested by Mohammed. I'm geologist graduated 2009 but still haven't got a position as geophysicist or geologist and I'm looking forward for that. Right now I'm more on data management and technical support in Oil and gas company. This position just as stepping stone for me. email me if there any chance for me to go further. namanshor@gmail.com

----------


## gustavohd

Hi. I am a geoscientits (geology and geophysics + geostatistics and applied mathematics) 35+ years of experience in exploration and production (A.Sc., B.Sc., M.Sc., Ph.D.) glad to be of any help to my friends...

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## rakeshrana

Hi, this is Rakesh, a Geologist from India....

----------


## Posamen

Hi all, my name is wisnu from indonesia and i'm geologist. Nice to see u all  :Smile:

----------


## dkarapil

[QUOTE=aliali;6708]Any geologist here ??!
it seems that am the only geologist here...or will be when i graduate next year  :Big Grin:  
i need to talk to any geologist to talk with about our opportunities and listen to his work experience.


Hello friend, I'm a geologist too..

----------

